# Links/Websites for furry flash animation



## wardog0001000 (Aug 4, 2010)

can you please tell me some sites like furaffinity.net where i can find flash animations


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

flashchan.ru if you're looking for furry porn flash. it's got every flash i've ever seen.
pawsru.org is good too.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 5, 2010)

Tell me..
Did Google just die or something?

It can't be that hard to type in 'furry animations' and... Wait.
About 1,020,000 results  (0.29 seconds) 

Hey look..This was a 5th result.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_media_links

It's not that hard to Google, really..


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Tell me..
> Did Google just die or something?
> 
> It can't be that hard to type in 'furry animations' and... Wait.
> ...


OP just happens to be lazy and horny, which is a really bad combination.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> OP just happens to be lazy and horny, which is a really bad combination.


 
this. no one wants to google for porn when they're wantin' to wank, you want bookmarks RIGHT NOW


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> OP just happens to be lazy and dumb, which is a really normal combination for furries.


 
I fixed that for you.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> this. no one wants to google for porn when they're wantin' to wank, you want bookmarks RIGHT NOW


"Well, my hands are busy, so I might as well ask some furry forum where I can find porn."



gatorguts said:


> I fixed that for you.


For accuracy!


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I fixed that for you.


 
horny and dumb, if anything.
but then again, you can't have "horny" without "dumb".


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

OP, use fucking Google and stop asking us to hand you porn.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/31288-Need-INFO-on-Adult-Flash?p=717096&highlight=#post717096

Really? _Really? _Two fucking threads dedicated to requesting porn?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> OP, use fucking Google and stop asking us to hand you porn.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/31288-Need-INFO-on-Adult-Flash?p=717096&highlight=#post717096
> 
> Really? _Really? _Two fucking threads dedicated to requesting porn?


 
inb4 he's a loser in mommy's basement?


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> inb4 he's a loser in mommy's basement?


Yes, and he joined FAF JUST so he can ask where the hell he can find porn, when the answer is just a few keyboard clicks away on Google.

OP is a sad basementdweller. Obvious fact is obvious.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yes, and he joined FAF JUST so he can ask where the hell he can find porn, when the answer is just a few keyboard clicks away.


 Pretty muchhh.
It took me less than a minute to type in 'furry animations' and find the Wiki-Fur link. :B
Lazy asses.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Pretty muchhh.
> It took me less than a minute to type in 'furry animations' and find the Wiki-Fur link. :B
> Lazy asses.


It is that easy? No way! I never would have guessed.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

i empathize with this guy, though. it sucks looking for porn.
though, there's fchan. i mean, that's the easiest place ever.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 5, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i empathize with this guy, though. it sucks looking for porn.
> though, there's fchan. i mean, that's the easiest place ever.


 
It's the internet.
It's not that hard to find porn at all.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It's the internet.
> It's not that hard to find porn at all.


 
it is when you're picky! furry porn flash normally looks HORRIBLE. it's hard to find stuff that is appealing.


----------



## wardog0001000 (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW all i did was ask for some other people's flash animations links i know about using Google but i just want to see people's favorites...


thanks by the way


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2010)

no prob B)


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the PM you sent me OP.

You posted a stupid question on the forum.
You're going to get bitchy answers. 
We're not a hug box, bruhhh.


----------



## wardog0001000 (Aug 6, 2010)

No I posted a question than a stupid person did not understand 




gatorguts said:


> I like the PM you sent me OP.
> 
> You posted a stupid question on the forum.
> You're going to get bitchy answers.
> We're not a hug box, bruhhh.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I like the PM you sent me OP.
> 
> You posted a stupid question on the forum.
> You're going to get bitchy answers.
> We're not a hug box, bruhhh.


 
You should read that, it's a true story.

We're not a hug box.

At all.


----------



## wardog0001000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Like I said...

"No I posted a question than a stupid person did not understand"


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2010)

honestly, are you looking for porn or just normal flash?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> this. no one wants to google for porn when they're wantin' to wank, you want bookmarks RIGHT NOW


 
Wait, how is asking on a forum for links faster than googling for said links yourself?


----------



## wardog0001000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Look i do not need them quickly because I just want to see other people's favorite flash animations links



Toraneko said:


> Wait, how is asking on a forum for links faster than googling for said links yourself?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2010)

Then don't make such a fuss about it. Why would people here like furry porn anyway, even if they are furries?

And again, "other people" are not always furry, and "flash animations" are not always furry as well.

You could always ask a member, and not make a thread about it, because the way you are going leads only to a train crash mermorial.


----------



## wardog0001000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Please Disregard This Thread


----------

